# Showing Boers



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

I competed in FFA my senior year with my Boer goat Patrick. We took first place and competed for grand champion, but we took behind the reserve champion. I really miss showing and I'm wondering if adults show also. I'm quite sure they do, I think I'm just looking in all the wrong places. Can anyone direct me to boer or nubian shows in northern california? :?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow that's aweome, even Res. Champ is impressive.

Are you a member of ADGA, AGS, USBGA or ABGA? I'd start with those associations and they can help you get started and you'll find shows in your area


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I'm not a member of any goat association


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic job with Patrick!! That IS something to brag about.
In order to show the avenue is getting registered with abga or usbga. Dont know anything about ibga.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

You might want to see if there are any Open shows in your area. You would not have to be a member in ANY organization to show in an open show. Most wether shows or Jackpot shows are also open to anyone. If you are serious about showing breeding stock, you should become a member of Some organization. If you have registered animals then you already are part of a registry. If you are curious as to whether you can show and win with unregistered animals, you may do well if you investigate the whole "show thing" before going too much further. 4H and FFA are not the same level as a Sanctioned or even an Open show, not to discourage you.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

There is supposely an open show comming up at the shasta district fair in anderson this year not for sure on the detials yet I work to much to show right now but later in life I will hopefully show a string.


----------

